# Size Query



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Right Mr Thicko here...Ive taken a couple of shots of a watch with a new strap and resized it to fit the forum ...But the new size is still over the 60k limit unlike other photos ive got and succesfully posted....does the resolution ive taken the shot in affect the size of the file









Sorry if its a lamer question...









Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes Jason bigger reolution ie more pixels per sq cm = bigger file size!

Have you got a wrist-watch.info address ? If so upload them to there and then link to them.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi Jason,

Yes, the higher the resolution, the bigger the file size

So you could take the same photo with 4 different resolutions and crop them all to the same size...but the file sizes would be different.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

another thing that bumps your kb's up is a busy background. If it's just a watch photo ie not a composition with props, try using a very plain background. A Gray colour is probably best.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Guys , thought so


















> Have you got a wrist-watch.info address


I have but not litterate enough to get it working....

Also need a tutorial on how to use the 60(?) Meg web space NTL Broadband give me









Jason


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

...what everyone else said, plus don't accidentally save your picture as a Bitmap (.bmp) file. Use .jpg or any other file format that's compressed.

We had a CV delivered by email a couple of years ago from a guy wanting a job in the IT Dept. He'd embedded a bitmap photo of himself within the CV document that was several megabytes in size and then emailed it out to prospective employers! Needless to say he didn't get a job with us


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Also need a tutorial on how to use the 60(?) Meg web space NTL Broadband give me


 You winking at me?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> You winking at me?


Could be , could be.....nudge nudge

Like sport does she eh?

Into photography?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Winking?

I am sorry I have a cold


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Jpg's can be saved at different compression ratio's this also has an effect on size.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy is right, I used 50% compression on my movement close up with only minor softening being apparent.

See "First bash".


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've never understood this compression issue. I just save stuff as a jpg file. How do you alter the compression? I'm using paintshop pro 5 and windows 98.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

I'm using PSP 7 but the principle should be the same. Complete any work to the picture in question but don't save it (multiple "saves" of Jpeg files reduces the overall quality).

Got to file menu - "export" then "Jpeg optimiser". This will then alow to to set the compression and export to another directory.

If you don't save changes to the original picture it will prserve it in case things go wrong.

I don't normally compress more than 30% but if you compress more than that the result is still better than too much resizing to save space.

I think PSP 5 should have the export facility but I don't remeber.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thanks Stan I'll have a look. Didn't know about multiple saves.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep,

Every time you save a Jpeg a bit drops off.









Bit like me.
















I might take and save all my original stuff as Tiffs, if I can be bothered. I still haven't got that much interest back in photography.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nope stan not there the only export option is picture tubes, whatever that may be?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bugger! You should be able to alter compression with batch conversion, I'm sure PSP 5 has that? You need PSP 7.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Any half-decent application should offer JPEG save options....

Most have an "Options" type button on the Save As dialogue...

Press it, and you see a screen like this:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Sure enough there is an options button on the Save as window! Thanks Paul.

Compression ranges from 1 - 99 (lowest best quality) and has a chioce of standard or progressive compression!

I hate having a choice!!

What's the best way to save then?


----------

